# Fraps counter goes red and 15FPS



## Shane

Hey all,

what does it mean when the Fraps counter on your screen when playing a game goes red?

for the past couple of days i would be playing warrock and be getting around 65-70FPs fine for some time and then all of a sudden it would go realy laggy and my fraps would drop to 15FPS and the fraps counter goes red.

but after a few minuites it goes back normal again to yellow and i get 65-70FPS again


----------



## ADE

you pressed the record button to make a movie. that is why it goes red. the non full version only records 30 seconds then goes back to not recording.


----------



## Shane

ADE said:


> you pressed the record button to make a movie. that is why it goes red. the non full version only records 30 seconds then goes back to not recording.




ahh thats what was happening...i set it up wrong,i usualy set Print screen as my screenshot button but for some strange reason i set it up as record clip

sorted it now thanks


----------



## ADE

delete the movie files they will be HUGE!!! possible a few GB each.


----------



## Geoff

As ADE said, when it goes red it means your recording a video, which drastically reduces your framerate.  And the video files are uncompressed, so they are several GB's for just a few minutes of video.


----------



## Bradan

how much is fraps?


----------



## Jughead

Bradan said:


> how much is fraps?



There is a free version of Fraps and you can download the full version for $37 from www.fraps.com


----------



## Shane

Jughead said:


> There is a free version of Fraps and you can download the full version for $37 from www.fraps.com



yeah i have the full version

thanks ADE il delete what i recorded


----------



## antonio1999

My gets red and i cant do anything,i cant watch it,save it or anything...


----------



## antonio1999

antonio1999 said:


> My gets red and i cant do anything,i cant watch it,save it or anything...



I fixed it,and this forum helped me alot,thanks


----------

